

Why I hate running (alt title: my running hacks) - toisanji
http://yana.com/blog/5

======
julius_geezer
With all due respect to the author's determination, maybe he should find a
form of exercise he can enjoy. Bicycling? Swimming?

I have been running now for 30+ years, not _quite_ half my life. I took it up
in college and liked it at once. When I am in condition, there is nothing
quite like a run in the park. Am I sweaty in the summer? Always. Am I
uncomfortable summer or winter? Sometimes. But I enjoy it.

I mention this only for the benefit of HN readers who do not run, who might be
thinking of taking it up, and might suppose from the article that all of
sweaty guys are suffering.

~~~
dlib
I have the same experience. Sometimes don't feel like going out, but I just
force myself and I feel better after. Running for me is a great way to deal
with stress, I just feel it leaving my body. It's also made me more conscious
of what I eat and how much. I wouldn't know if I ever really got into the zone
or a runner's high but I find the exercise and sense of accomplishment
afterwards very satisfying.

------
snitko
You should maybe read the book called "Spark: The Revolutionary New Science of
Exercise and the Brain" - [http://www.amazon.com/Spark-Revolutionary-Science-
Exercise-B...](http://www.amazon.com/Spark-Revolutionary-Science-Exercise-
Brain/dp/0316113506/)

A great deal of what you're saying (and many more) is explained there.

~~~
toisanji
Interesting book, I'll have to check it out.

